# P&O Calais Timetable Help Please..



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

I wonder if someone could do me a favour please...

I'm on a kindle and cant get access to the P&O Calais Dover timetable.

Could someone please post the earlier departure times before the 0950 slot for Calais to Dover on Sat 09 June as we might be able get an earlier ferry within the 2hr window.

TIA

Pete.


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi

06.45hrs then 07.45hrs then 08.50hrs.

Rgds


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Sat 09 Jun 2012 07:45 lite night Sat 09 Jun 2012 08:15 Spirit of Britain 
£15.00
Sat 09 Jun 2012 08:50 lite night Sat 09 Jun 2012 09:20 Pride of Burgundy 
£15.00
Sat 09 Jun 2012 09:50 Sat 09 Jun 2012 10:20 Pride of Kent 
£15.00 

Ignore prices i used a car for speed

Ian


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hiya

Edit for ooops no link http://www.poferries.com/tourist/content/images/doca_tt_12.pdf

and * On Sundays, sails at 06:05, 07:00, 07:55 ** 10Feb12 only


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks guys, I knew you would come up with the goods.

Just wondering what took you so long 

Pete


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

They didnt want you to miss an earlier ferry :lol: :lol: 
Dave p


----------

